# problema con DHCP

## rafiki21

Holaa usuarios tengo un problema....

Acabo de instalar gentoo en mi ordenador, todo esta ala perfeccion, instale el sistema base con genkernel, al instalar el sistema el dhcp para mi unico adaptador de ethernet ( eth0 ) funciono muy bien me bajo los fuentes correctamente pero al terminar con la instalacion base e iniciar el sistema no me puede correr el dhcp de dicho adaptador y bueno por obias razones no tengo internet, mi coneccion a internet es por medio de internet de cable

La configuracion que hice en el apartado de la red al instalar el sistema base es:

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME=" optiplex"

#nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0= ( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

#rc-update add net.eth0 default

emerge dhcpcd

Al iniciar el sistema y correro el demonio del dhcp no me detecta la señal y me marca un error

Espero su respuesta y gracias por su tiempo..............

----------

## esteban_conde

Seguramente tengas que cargar el demonio dhcpd en /etc/init.d -->/etc/init.d/dhcpd start (como root), luego rc-update add dhcpd default,  asegurate de que el script esta en ese directorio y que se llama asi.

----------

## rafiki21

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Seguramente tengas que cargar el demonio dhcpd en /etc/init.d -->/etc/init.d/dhcpd start (como root), luego rc-update add dhcpd default,  asegurate de que el script esta en ese directorio y que se llama asi.

 

Hola hice lo que me mandaste pero no paso nada, en primera el dhcpcd no esta en el directorio de /etc/init.d ell unico archivo que estaba era el net.eth0 arranque el demonio con /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start y me arranca el demonio pero no me carga la señar de internet me me dice que no se puede, cuando inicio el sistema el error que me abienta el domonio del dhcp es este

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

Espero su ayuda y gracias por su tiempo

----------

## esteban_conde

 *emerge -s dhcp wrote:*   

>  net-misc/dhcp
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.1.2_p1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.1.1
> ...

 

instala el paquete de arriba (puede que a ti te salga otra version) y luego haz lo que te pongo en el post anterior pues si se te instala bien con seguiridad que tendrás el demonio dhcpd en /etc/init.d.

----------

## opotonil

Entiendo que @rafiki21 pretende usar el cliente dhcp (dhcpcd) y no el servidor dhcp (dhcpd). Ayudaria que mostrara el error que le marca...

Yo lo primero que comprobaria es que ha detectado la tarjeta ethernet y que realmente se llama "eth0", no vaya a ser que udev la haya renombrado. ¿que te sale con un "ifconfig -a"? y ten en cuenta que con:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis" 
> 
> 

 

el dhcp no asignara los dns automaticamente asi que asegurate de asignarlos de forma manual en el "resolv.conf"

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Perdona, en cuanto al error ya vi que lo pones en el post anterior.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Entiendo que @rafiki21 pretende usar el cliente dhcp (dhcpcd) y no el servidor dhcp (dhcpd)

 

En realidad el paquete que muestro instala el cliente y el servidor, crea un directorio /etc/dhcp/ que contiene dos archivos dhclient.conf.example y dhcpd.conf.example para configurar tanto el cliente como el servidor quedando al arbitrio del administrador iniciar los demonios en init.d.

----------

